
A customer is Jewish and wants his site to be offline on Shabat – SEO problem? - daveth3cat
https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/q/90967/15900
======
ccrush
If he wants me to, I'll mirror his site every Friday and run a Shabbos Goy
proxy for him. He can disable the site on Friday and we can have it redirect
to the proxy which will serve cached versions whole he's offline on Saturdays.

~~~
grumpy-cat
Lmao a shabbos goy proxy is brilliant, there is probably a whole market for
this type of service among the ultra religious

------
CM30
Reminds me of the customers who wanted their website only online during
working hours. Yes, I've seen that before.

